# Lakes 6/8 Mosquito



## Gussmacker (Jun 12, 2006)

Anyone know winning weight's from the 6/8 Lakes tournament at Mosquito?


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Sorry not superman. Work and all!!
Here is the top 5 and big bass - event paid 9 places

1st- Kordic and Zele 14.90 $1200.
2nd- Salchak and Corley 13.04 $1000.
3rd- Prvonozacs 12.85 $800.
4th- Urbania and Hall 12.68 $600.
5th- Machonachy and taylor 12.06 $500.
:B BB- Ron Wyatt 2.95 $700.

Complete field results and pics will be up shortly!
www.dobass.com/lakestrail.html

Next tournament at Berlin on July 13th at Bonner Road Ramp. 
 Note: that Bonner Rd ramp has been changed from Mill Creek!:G


----------



## j-fox.4 (Jun 30, 2007)

Maybe I'm a little bit delerious from all the heat I've been working in, but is it possible to have 14.90 without having atleast one over 2.95?


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Lakes Trails is a six bass limit.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

typical mosquito clones, they are getting bigger tho!


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

I've noticed that too Austin. I've only been bass fishing for three years now so I can't relate to what size fish were being caught 6 or 7 years ago but I've noticed that every year the weights are going up on Mosquito. Looks like all those little fish I caught my first year out are starting to grow up. Maybe in a few years we'll see regular bags in the 15 and 16 lb range.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Back in the day, not going to tell ya how many, it used to take 15-16 or more to win here. I know there are a few folks on here who remember these days. Yep, Skeeter is on the mend.


----------

